# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Guides >  Cooking recipes for lvl 1-400

## zelghadis

Here's a list of most cooking recipes there are in game. If you find any new or misses please feel free to post, I'll edit it  :Smile: 
List is sorted by Kind of food (soup, seasoning etc) and then by lvl needed to create dish. Format is ITEM_NAME <- NUMBERxIngredient+NUMBERxIngredient... LVL
Remember that discovering new recipes is best and fastest way to lvl, as each discovered recipe gives you multiple Crafting XP compared to creating already known meal of the same lvl.
Also please keep in mind that many recipes require ingredients/meals from lower lvls, so for cheapest lvling if you can always check if created item is not needed later, and if it is keep it in bags/bank/alt.
At last - recipes in pink are Karma Vendor recipes - you won't be able to discover them on your own (yet, all the ingredients on cooking table will have them in number of meals to discover included) but if you happen to find vendor with them buy'em  :Wink:  They give better XP than normal recipes on same lvl, so it's good to powerlvl to next tier on them  :Smile: 

EDIT: *BOLDED* dishes you may wish to save for later, as they are later used in other recipes as well - I've added Names of dishes they're used for with (_Italic_)  :Wink:  Also Will not do this towards Seasoning and Cooking Ingredients, as all of them are just 'parts' for other meals  :Smile: 

*Cooking Ingredients*

Ball of Dough <- 1 Jug of Water + 1 Bag of Flour + 1 Stick of Butter Pasta Noodles <- 1 Jug of Water + 1 Bag of Flour + 1 Egg 25 Bowl of Stable Soup Vegetables <- 1 Onion + 1 Carrot + 1 Celery Stalk + 1 Potato 25 Ball of Cookie Dough <- 1 Stick of Butter + 1 Bag of Flour + 1 Egg + 1 Bag of Sugar 25 Bowl of Blueberry Pie Filling <- 1 Bag of Sugar + 1 Blueberry + 1 Bag of Starch + 1 Lemon 50 Jar of Tomato Sauce <- 1 Tomato + 1 Onion + 1 Basil Leaf + 1 Head of Garlic 75 Bowl of Roux <- 1 Bag of What Flour + 1 Stick of Butter 75 Bowl of Cream Soup Base <- 1 Glass of Buttermilk + 1 Bowl of Roux + 1 Pile of Salt and Pepper + 1 Bowl of Poultry Stock 75 Bowl of Tangy Sautee Mix <- 1 Onion + 1 Head of Garlic + 1 Jar of Vegetable Oil 75 Bowl of Baker’s Dry Ingredients <- 1 Bag of Flour + 1 Packet of Baking Powder + 1 Packet of Salt + 1 Bag of Sugar 75 Bowl of Baker’s Wet Ingredients <- 1 Glass of Buttermilk + 1 Stick of Butter + 1 Egg + 1 Vanilla Bean 100 Bowl of Strawberry Pie Filling <- 1 Strawberry + 1 Jug of Water + 1 Bag of Starch + 1 Bag of Sugar 100 Cup of Banana Cream Pie Filling <- 1 Bowl of Baker’s Wet Ingredients + 1 Banana + 1 Bag of Sugar + 1 Bag of Flour 100 Bowl of Sage Stuffing <- 1 Loaf of Bread + 1 Sage Leaf + 1 Onion 100 Bowl of White Frosting <- 1 Stick of Butter + 1 Vanilla Bean + 1 Jug of Water + 1 Bag of Sugar 175 Bowl of Cabbage Sautee <- 1stick of butter + 1 Head of Cabbage + 1 Carrot + 1 Onion 175 Bowl of Grape Pie Filling <- 1 Bag of Sugar + 1 Bag of Starch + 1 Grape + 1 Lemon 200 Bowl of Chocolate Frosting (A) <- 1 Bowl of White Frosting + 1 Chocolate Bar 200 Bowl of Chocolate Frosting (B) <- 1 Bowl of White Frosting + 1 Cherry 200 Boxl of Cherry Pie Filling <- 1 Bag of Sugar + 1 Stick of Butter + 1 Bag of Starch + 1 Cherry 200 Sesame Seed Bun <- 1 Jug of Water + 1 Bag of Flour + 1 Packet of Yeast + 1 Sesame Seed 200 Bowl of Dilled Cream Sauce <- 1 Dill Sprig + 1 Bowl of Herbed Poultry Stock + 1 Bowl of Roux + 1 Bowl of Sour Cream 200 Bowl of Simple Chili Base <- 1 Pile of Simple Chili Seasoning + 1 Jar of Tomato Sauce + 1 Onion + 1 Chili Pepper 250 Jar of Orange Sauce <- 1 Orange + 1 Bag of Sugar + 1 Bag of Starch + 1 Jar of Vinegar 250 Bowl of Orange Coconut Frosting <- I Bowl of Sour Cream + 1 Coconut + 1 Orange + 1 Bag of Sugar 250 Bowl of Risotto Base <- 1 Bowl of Fancy Tangy Sautee Mix + 1 Rice Ball + 1 Bowl of Poultry Stock + 1 Bottle of Rice Wine 275 Bowl of Fancy Tangy Sautee Mix <- 1 Jar of Vegetable Oil + 1 Shallot + 1 Head of Garlic + 1 Onion 275 Jar of Mint Sauce <- 1 Bowl of Sour Cream + 1 Mint Leaf + 1 Chili Pepper + 1 Bag of Sugar 275 Bowl of Eztlitl Stuffing <- 1 Loaf of Bread + 1 Shallot + 1 Rosemary Sprig + 1 Thyme Leaf 275 Bowl of Pumpkin Pie Filling <- 1 Pile of Pumpkin Pie Spice + 1 Sugar Pumpkin + 1 Egg + 1 Bag of Sugar 275 Bowl of Blackberry Pie Filling <- 1 Blackberry + 1 Bag of Sugar + 1 Bag of Flour + 1 Lemon 275 Jar of Citrus Cream Sauce <- 1 Orange + 1 Lemon + 1 Glass of Buttermilk + 1 Bowl of Roux 275 Bowl of Peach Pie Filling <- 1 Peach + 1 Bag of Flour + 1 Bag of Sugar + 1 Stick of Butter 375 Bowl of Mixed Berry Pie Filling <- 1 Bowl of Blueberry Pie Filling + 1 Strawberry + 1 Raspberry + 1 Blackberry 375 Bowl of Tarragon Cream Sauce <- Tarragon Leaves + 1 Bowl of Herbed Poultry Stock + 1 bowl of Sour Cream + 1 Bowl of Roux 375 Bowl of Winter Vegetable Mix <- 1 Rutabaga + 1 Parsnip + 1 Turnip + 1 Potato 375 Bowl of Poultry Tarragon Pasta <- 1 Bowl of Dilled Cream Sauce + 1 Slab of Poultry Meat + 1 Pasta Noodle 375 Bowl of Chocolate Raspberry Frosting <- 1 Bowl of Chocolate Frosting + 1 Raspberry 375 Bowl of Peach Pie Filling <- 1 Peach + 1 Bag of Flour + 1 Bag of Sugar + 1 Stick of Butter 375 Bowl of Mango Pie Filling <- 1 Mango + 1 Bag of Sugar + 1 Bag of Starch + 1 Lemon 400 Bowl of Omnomberry Pie Filling <- 1 Omnomberry + 1 Bag of Sugar + 1 Bag of Starch + 1 Lemon 400 Bowl of Chocolate Omnomberry Frosting <- 1 Omnomberry + 1 Bowl of Chocolate Frosting 400


*Desserts*

Bowl of Apple Sauce <- 1 Apple + 1 Jug of Water + 1 Bag of Sugar 0 Apple Tart <- 1 Apple + 1 Bag of Sugar + 1 Stick of Butter + 1 Ball of Dough 25 Strawberries and Biscuts <- 1 Buttermilk Biscut + 1 Strawberry + 1 Bag of Sugar 75 Blueberry Tart <- 1 Stick of Butter + 1 Bag of Sugar + 1 Blueberry + 1 Ball of Dough 25 *Cinnamon Apple <- 1 Cinnamon Stick + 1 Apple 25* (_Bowl of Blueberry Apple Compote 25, Eda's Apple Pie 50, Apple Pie 50, Bowl of Strawberry Apple Compote 100_) Bowl of Blueberry Apple Compote <- 1 Bag of Sugar + 1 Blueberry + 1 Cinnamon Apple 25 *Caramel <- 1 Vanilla Bean +1 Glass of Buttermilk +1 Stick of Butter + 1 Bag of Sugar 25* (_Caramel Apple 50_) Sugar Cookie <- 1 Vanilla Bean + 1 Ball of Dough 50 Caramel Apple <- 1 Apple + 1 Caramel 50 White Cake <- 1 Bowl of Baker’s Dry Ingredients + 1 Bowl of Baker’s Wet Ingredients + 1 Bowl of White Frosting 50 Blueberry Pie <- 1 Ball of Dough + 1 Bowl of Blueberry Pie Filling 50
 Eda’s Apple Pie <- 1 Cinnamon Apple + 1 Ball of Dough + 1 Nutmeg Seed + 1 Bag of Sugar 50 [Karma Vendor Recipe] Blueberry Cookie <- 1 Ball of Cookie Dough + 1 Blueberry 50 Apple Pie <- 1 Cinnamon Apple + 1 Ball of Dough + 1 Bag of Sugar 50 Chocolate Banana <- 1 Chocolate Bar + 1 Banana 75 Strawberry Cookie <- 1 Ball of Cookie Dough + 1 Strawberry 75 Strawberry Tart <- 1 Bag of Sugar + 1 Stick of Butter + 1 Strawberry + 1 Ball of Dough 100 Bowl of Strawberry Apple Compote <- 1 Bag of Sugar + 1 Strawberry + 1 Cinnamon Apple 100 Strawberry Pie <- 1 Bowl of Strawberry Pie Filling + 1 Ball of Dough 125 Lemon Bar <- 1 Bowl of Baker’s Dry Ingredients + 1 Lemon + 1 Stick of Butter +1 Egg 125 Banana Cream Pie <- 1 Cup of Banana Cream Pie Filling + 1 Ball of Dough 125 Chocolate Cake <- 1 Bowl of Baker’s Dry Ingredients + 1 Bowl of Baker’s Wet Ingredients + 1 Chocolate Bar + 1 Bowl of Chocolate Frosting 125 Chocolate Chip Cookie <- Ball of Cookie Dough + 1 Chocolate Bar 150 Chocolate Cherry <- 1 Chocolate Bar + 1 Cherry 150 Cherry Cookie <- 1 Ball of Cookie Dough + 1 Cherry 150 Bowl of Cherry Vanilla Compote <- 1 Cherry + 1 Vanilla Bean + 1 Bag of Sugar 150 Cherry Tart <- 1 Stick of Butter + 1 Bag of Sugar + 1 Cherry + 1 Ball of Dough 175 Cherry Almond Bar <- 1 Almond + 1 Bowl of Cherry Pie Filling + 1 Bowl of Baker’s Dry Ingredients + 1 Bowl of Baker’s Wet Ingredients 175 Chocolate Cherry Cake <- 1 Bowl of Chocolate Frosting + 1 Chocolate Bar + 1 Bowl of Baker’s Dry Ingredients + 1 Bowl of Baker’s Wet Ingredients 200 Cherry Pie <- 1 Ball of Dough + 1 Bowl of Cherry Pie Filling 200 Blackberry cookie <- 1 Blackberry + 1 Ball of Cookie Dough 225 Chocolate Mint Cookie <- 1 Chocolate Bar + 1 Mint Leaf + 1 Ball of Cookie Dough 225 Chocolate Orange <- 1 Chocolate Bar + 1 Orange 225 Ginger Pear Tart <- 1 Ginger Root + 1 Pear + 1 Bag of Sugar 250 Bowl of Blackberry Pear Compote <- 1 Blackberry + 1 Pear + 1 Bag of Sugar 250 Orange Coconut Bar <- 1 Orange + 1 Coconut + 1 Bowl of Baker’s Dry Ingredients + 1 Bowl of Baker’s Wet Ingredients 250 * Orange Cake <- 1 Bowl of Baker’s Dry Ingredients + 1 Stick of Butter + 1 Orange + 1 Egg 275* (_Orange Coconut Cake 275_) Orange Coconut Cake <- 1 Bowl of Orange Coconut Frosting + Orange Cake 275 Blackberry Pie <- 1 Bowl of Blackberry Pie Filling + 1 Stick of Butter + 1 Ball of Dough 275 Pumpkin Pie <- 1 Bowl of Pumpkin Pie Filling + 1 Ball of Dough 275 Chocolate Raspberry Cookie <- 1 Ball of Cookie Dough + 1 Chocolate Bar + 1 Raspberry 300 Chocolate Raspberry Cream <- 1 Chocolate Bar + 1 Glass of Buttermilk + 1 Bag of Sugar + 1 Raspberry 325 *Raspberry Peach Compote <- 1 Raspberry + 1 Peach + 1 Bag of Sugar 325* (_Raspberry Peach Bar 350_) Peach Tart < – 1 Stick of Butter + 1 Bag of Sugar + 1 Peach + 1 Ball of Dough 350 Peach Pie < – 1 Bowl of Peach Pie Filling + 1 Ball of Dough 375 Chocolate Raspberry Cake <- Bowl of Chocolate Raspberry Frosting + 1 Bowl of Baker’s Dry Ingredients + 1 Bowl of Baker’s Wet Ingredients + 1 Chocolate Bar 375 Mixed Berry Pie <- Bowl of Mixed Berry Pie Filling + 1 Ball of Dough 375 Omnomberry Tart <- 1 Stick of Butter + 1 Bag of Sugar + 1 Omnomberry + 1 Ball of Dough 400 Chocolate Omnomberry Cream <- 1 Chocolate Bar + 1 Glass of Buttermilk + 1 Bag of Sugar + 1 Omnomberry 400 Omnomberry Pie <- 1 Bowl of Omnomberry Pie Filling + 1 Ball of Dough 400 Omnomberry Cookie <- 1 Omnomberry + 1 Bal of Cookie Dough 400 Chocolate Omnomberry Cake <-1 Bowl of Chocolate Omnomberry Frosting + 1 Bowl of Baker’s Dry Ingredients + 1 Bowl of Baker’s Wet Ingredients + 1 Omnomberry 400 Omnomberry Bar <- 1 Omnomberry Compote + 1 Bowl of Baker’s Dry Ingredients + 1 Bowl of Baker’s Wet Ingredients 400 *Omnomberry Compote <- 1 Omnomberry + 1 Bag of Sugar 400* (_Omnomberry Bar 400_) Spicy Chocolate Cookie <- 1 Ball of Cookie Dough + 1 Chocolate Bar + 1 Ghost Pepper 400 Mango Pie <- 1 Bowl of Mango Pie Filling + 1 Cinnamon Stick + 1 Ball of Dough 400


*Potion*

Ooze Custard <- 1 Egg + 1 Bag of Sugar + 1 Glass of Buttermilk + 1 Vanilla bean 5 [Karma Vendor Recipe]


*Meals*

Grilled Steak <- 1 Slab of Red Meat + 1 Pile of Salt and Pepper 0 Grilled Poultry <- 1 Slab of Poultry Meat + 1 Pile of Salt and Pepper 0 Hamburger <- 1 Slab of Red Meat + 1 Loaf of Bread Bowl of Simple Stirfry <- 2 Slab of Red Meat + 2 Carrots + 2 Onions + 1 Bottle of Soy Sauce 25 * Poultry Picata <- 1 Slab of Poultry Meat + 1 Lemon + 1 Bag of Flour + 1 Bowl of Poultry Stock 50* (_Dilled Poultry Piccata 200_) Roasted Meaty Sandwich <- 1 Slab of Red Meat + 1 Loaf of Bread + 1 Basil Leaf + 1 Tomato 50
 Ettin Stew <- Bowl of Red Meat Stock + 1 Beet + 1 Slab of Red Meat + 1 Spinach Leaf 50 [Karma Vendor Recipe] Cheeseburger <- 1 Slab of Red Meat + 1 Loaf of Bread + 1 Cheese Wedge 50
 Kastaz Roasted Poultry <- 1 Slab of Poultry Meat + 1 Pile of Salt and Pepper + 1 Head of Garlic 50 [Karma Vendor Recipe] Spicy Flank Steak <- 1 Slab of Red Meat + 1 Pile of Salt and Pepper + 1 Cumin + 1 Chili Pepper 50 *Cheese Pizza <- 1 Ball of Dough + 1 Jar of Tomato Sauce + 1 Cheese Wedge 75* (_Veggie Pizza 125, Mushroom Pizza 175, Fancy Veggie Pizza 250_)
 Minotaur Steak <- 1 Slab of Red Meat + 1 Horseradish Root + 1 Pile of Salt and Pepper 100 [Karma Vendor Recipe] * Pepper Steak <- 1 Slab of Red Meat + 1 Bell Pepper + 1 Chili Pepper 100* (_Pepper Steak Dinner 125_) Spinach Burger <- 1 Loaf of Bread + 1 Slab of Red Meat + 1 Spinach Leaf + 1 Tomato 100 Veggie Burger <- 1 Grilled Mushroom + 1 Loaf of Bread + 1 Head of Lettuce + 1 Tomato 100 Stuffed Pepper <- 1 Bell Pepper + 1 Jar of Tomato Sauce + 1 Slab of Red Meat + 1 Rice Ball 100 *Plate of Pasta with Tomato Sauce <- 1 Pasta Noodles + 1 Jar of Tomato Sauce 100* (_Meatball Dinner 125_) Turnip Casserole <- 1 Turnip + 1 Pile of Cinnamon and Sugar + 1 Egg + 1 Stick of Butter 125 Pepper Steak Dinner <- 1 Pepper Steak + 1 Rice Ball + 1 Slice of Garlic Bread 125 Veggie Pizza <- 1 Cheese Pizza + 1 Onion + 1 Mushroom + 1 Bell Pepper 125 Sage Stuffed Poultry <- 1 Loaf of Bread + 1 Slab of Poultry Meat + 1 Sage Leaf + 1 Bowl of Poultry Stock 125 Meatball Dinner <- 1 Pasta with Tomato Sauce + 1 Meatball 125 Stuffed Zucchini <- 1 Rice Ball + 1 Tomato + 1 Onion + 1 Zucchini 150 Crab Cake <- 1 Chunk of Crab Meat + 1 bag of Flour + 1 Pile of Salt and Pepper 175 Mushroom Pizza <- 1 Cheese Pizza + 1 Mushroom + 1 Portobello Mushroom 175 Spicy Lime Steak <- 1 Slab of Red Meat + 1 Lime + 1 Chilli Pepper + 1 Pile of Salt and Pepper 175 Filet of Rosemary Roasted Meat <- 1 Slab of Red Meat + 1 Rosemary Sprig + 1 Thyme Leaf + 1 Head of Garlic 175 *Filet of Sesame Roasted Meat <- 1 Slab of Red Meat + 1 Bottle of Sesame Ginger Sauce 200* (_Sesame Roasted Dinner 200_) Dilled Poultry Piccata <- 1 Poultry Piccata (lvl 50) + 1 Dill Sprig 200 Sesame Roasted Dinner <- 1 Filet of Sesame Roasted Meat + 1 Bowl of Spiced Mashed Yams 200 Bowl of Cabbage Stirfry <- 1 Bowl of Stirfry Base + 1 Head of Cabbage + 1 Pasta Noodles 200 Deluxe Burger <- 1 Slab of Red Meat + 1 Sesame Seed Bun + 1 Head of Lettuce + 1 Tomato 200 Bowl of Krytan Meatball Dinner <- 1 Meatball + 1 Pasta Noodles + 1 Bowl of Dilled Cream Sauce 200 *Plate of Coriander Crusted Meat <- 1 Slab of Red Meat + 1 Head of Garlic + 1 Coriander Seed 250* (_Plate of Coriander Crusted Meat Dinner 275_) *Fancy Veggie Pizza <- 1 Mushroom Pizza + 1 Shallot + 1 Bell Pepper + 1Spinach Leaf 250* (_Super Veggie Pizza 350_) Plate of Citrus Clove Meat <- 1 Jar of Orange Sauce + 1 Clove + 1 Slab of Red Meat 250 Bowl of Avocado Stirfry <- 1 Pile of Stirfry Spice Mix + 1 Avocado + 1 Green Onion + 1 Bottle of Soy Sauce 250 * Bowl of Mushroom Risotto <- 1 Bowl of Risotto Base + 1 Portobello Mushroom + 1 Mushroom + 1 Cheese Wedge 275* (_Bowl of Mushroom and Asparagus Risotto 375, bowl of Truffle Risotto 400_) Bowl of Pesto Pasta Salad <- 1 Bowl of Pesto + 1 Pinenut + 1 Pasta Noodles + 1 Tomato 275 Plate of Roast Meat with Mint Sauce <- 1 Slab of Red Meat + 1 Pile of Salt and Pepper + 1 Jar of Mint Sauce 275 Plate of Coriander Crusted Meat Dinner <- 1 Plate of Coriander Crusted Meat + 1 Bowl of Cauliflower Sautee 275 Horseradish Burger <- 1 Sesame Seed Bun + 1 Slab of Red Meat + 1 Horseradish Root + 1 Head of Lettuce 275 Plate of Citrus Poultry with Almonds <- 1 Jar of Citrus Cream Sauce + 1 Slab of Poultry Meat + 1 Almond + 1 Ginger Root 275 *Plate of Steak and Asparagus <- 1 Slab of Red Meat + 1 Pile of Salt and Pepper + 1 Asparagus Spear + 1 Stick of Butter 325* (_Plate of Steak and Asparagus Dinner 375_) Bowl of Eggplant Stirfy <- 1 Eggplant + 1 Bottle of Soy Sauce + 1 Pile of Stirfu Spice Mix + 1 Green Onion 325 Spicier Flank Steak <- 1 Slab of Red Meat + 1 Cayenne Pepper 350 Spicy Cheeseburger <- 1 Sesame Seed Bun + 1 Slab of Red Meat + 1 Cayenne Pepper + 1 Cheese Wedge 350 Tarragon Stuffed Poultry <- 1 Loaf of Tarragon Bread + 1 Shallot + 1 Cheese Wedge + 1 Slab of Poultry Meat 350 *Super Veggie Pizza <- 1 Fancy Veggie Pizza + 1 Artichoke + 1 Eggplant 350* (_Rare Veggie Pizza 400_) Bowl of Mushroom and Asparagus Risotto <- 1 Bowl of Mushroom Risotto + 1 Asparagus Spear + 1 Snow Truffle 375 Plate of Steak and Asparagus Dinner <- 1 Plate of Steak and Asparagus + 1 Bowl of Eggplant Sautee + 1 Snow Truffle 375 Bowl of Poultry Tarragon Pasta <- 1 Bowl of Tarragon Cream Sauce + 1 Slab of Poultry Meat + 1 Pasta Noodles 375 Plate of Roast Meat with Braised Leeks <- 1 Slab of Red Meat + 1 Bowl of Herbed Poultry Stock + 1 Leek + 1 Stick of Butter 375 Plate of Orrian Steak Frittes <- 1 Cup of Lotus Fries + 1 Slab of Red Meat 400 Bowl of Lotus Stirfry <- 1 Lotus Root + 1 Bowl of Stirfry Base + 1 Green Onion 400 Plate of Fire Flank Steak <- 1 Slab of Red Meat + 1 Ghost Pepper 400 Bowl of Truffle Ravioli <- 1 Pasta Noodles + 1 Black Truffle + 1 Jar of Tomato Sauce 400 *Plate of Truffle Steak <- 1 Slab of Red Meat + 1 Black Truffle + 1 Snow Truffle + 1 Stick of Butter 400* (_Plate of Truffle Steak Dinner 400_) Plate of Truffle Steak Dinner <- 1 Plate of Truffle Steak + 1 Bowl of Roasted Lotus Root 400 Fancy Truffle Burger <- 1 Loaf of Saffron Bread + 1 Slab of Red Meat + 1 Bowl of Truffle Sautee + 1 Cup of Lotus Fries 400 Plates of Lemongrass Poultry <- 1 Lemongrass + 1 Slab of Poultry Meat + 1 Ghost pepper + 1 Bottle of Soy Sauce 400 Rare Veggie Pizza <- 1 Super Veggie Pizza + 1 Orrian Truffle + 1 Snow Truffle 400


*Seasonings*

Pile of Salt and Pepper <- 1 Packet of Salt + 1 Black Peppercorn Pile of Cinnamon and Sugar <- 1 Cinnamon Stick + 1 Bag of Sugar Bottle of Simple Dressing <- 1 Jar of Vegetable Oil + 1 Jar of Vinegar + 1 Pile of Salt and Pepper 25 Pile of Tangy Seasoning <- 1 Packet of Salt + 2 Heads of Garlic + 2 Onions 75 Bottle of Ascalonian Dressing <- 1 Bottle of Simple Dressing + 1 Pile of Ascalonian Herbs 100 Pile of Ascalonian Herbs <- 1 Oregano Leaf + 1 Basil Leaf + 1 Parsley Leaf + 1 Thyme Leaf 100 Pile of Simple Stew Herbs <- 1 Thyme Leaf + 1 Bay Leaf 100 Pile of Paprika <- 1 Chili Pepper + 1 Bell Pepper 100 Pile of Simple Chili Seasoning <- 1 Pile of Paprika + 1 Pile of Tangy Seasoning + 1 Cumin + 1 Bag of Sugar 100 Bottle of Ginger Dressing <- 1 Bottle of Simple Dressing + 1 Head of Garlic + 1 Ginger Root + Bottle of Soy Sauce 150 Pile of Divinty Fair Herbs <- 1 Rosemary Sprig + 1 Sage Leaf + 1 Parsley Leaf + 1 Thyme Leaf 150 Pile of Stirfy Spice Mix <- 1 Onion + 1 Head of Garlic + 1 Ginger Root + 1 Chili Pepper 175 Bowl of Stirfy base <- 1 Pile of Stirfy Spice Mix + 1 Bottle of Soy Sauce + 1 Sesame Seed 175 Bottle of Ginger Marinate <- 1 Ginger Root + 1 Jar of Vinegar + 1 Bottle of Soy Sauce + 1 Bag of Sugar 175 Bottle of Sesame Ginger Sauce <- 1 Ginger Root + 1 Sesame Seed + 1 Bottle of Soy Sauce + 1 Head of Garlic 200 Pile of Pumpkin Pie Spice <- 1 Cinnamon Stick + 1 Clove + 1 Nutmeg Seed + 1 Ginger Root 225 Bowl of Pesto <- 1 Basil Leaf + 1 Head of Garlic + 1 Pinenut + 1 Jar of Vegetable Oil 275 Jar of Red Curry Paste <- 1 Pile of Stirfy Spice Mix + 1 Lemongrass + 1 Lime + 1 Cayenne Pepper 400


*Snacks*

Handful of Bjorn’s Rabbit Food <- 1 Carrot + 1 Celery Stalk [Karma Vendor Recipe] *Buttermilk Biscut <- 1 Glass of Buttermilk + 1 Bag of Flour + 1 Stick of Butter + 1 Packet of Baking Powder 0* (_Strawberries and Biscuts 75_) Onion Ring <- 3 Onions + 1 Glass of Buttermilk + 1 Bag of Flour 0 Cinnamon Pinwheel <- 1 Pile of Cinnamon and Sugar + 1 Ball of Dough 0 Bowl of Sauteed Carrots <- 3 Carrots + 1 Stick of Butter + 1 Parsley Leaf 0 *Loaf of Bread <- 1 Jug of Water + 1 Bag of Flour + 1 Packet of Yeast 0* (_Hamburger 0, Slice of Buttered Toast 25, Roasted Meaty Sandwich 50, Cheeseburger 50, Veggie Burger 100, Spinach burger 100, Sage Stuffed Poultry 125, Divinity Stuffed Mushroom 175, Saffron Stuffed Mushroom 400_)
 Mushroom Soup <- 1 Mushroom + 1 Bowl of Poultry tock + 1 Packet of Salt [Karma Vendor Recipe] 0 *Grilled Mushroom <- 3 Mushrooms + 1 Jar of Vegetable Oil + 1 Packet of Salt 0* (_Veggie Burger 100_)
 Poached Egg <- 2 Eggs + 1 Chili Pepper 5 [Karma Vendor Recipe]
 Warden Rations <- 1 Head of Lettuce + 1 Bottle of Simple Dressing + 1 Tomato 25 [Karma Vendor Recipe] Cup of Potato Fries <- 1 Potato + 1 Packet of Salt 25 Meat Pie <- 2 Slab of Red Meat + 1 Cumin + 1 Ball of Dough 25 *Bowl of Salsa <- 1 Tomato + 1 Onion + 1 Chili Pepper + 1 Lemon 25* (_Bowl of Avocado Salsa 200, Bowl of Fire Salsa 400_) Bowl of Simple Salad <- 1 Head of Lettuce + 1 Bottle of Simple Dressing 25 *Slice of Buttered Toast <- 1 Loaf of Bread + 1 Stick of Butter 25* (_Slice of Cinamon Toast 50, Slice of Garlic Bread 75_) Spicy Meat Kabob <- 2 Slab of Red Meat + 1 Onion + 1 Head of Garlic + 1 Chili Pepper 50 Chili Pepper Popper <- 1 Chili Pepper + 1 Cheese Wedge 50 Mashed Potato <- 1 Potato + 1 Glass of Buttermilk + 1 Stick of Butter + 1 Packet of Salt 50 Cheese Triangle <- 1 Ball of Dough + 1 Cheese Wedge + 1 Egg + 1 Parsley Leaf 50 Marinated Mushrooms <- 1 Bottle of Simple Dressing + 1 Mushroom 50 Slice of Cinnamon toast <- 1 Slice of buttered Toast + 1 Pile of Cinnamon and Sugar 50 Loaf of Banana Bread <- 1 Bowl of Baker’s Dry Ingredients + 1 Egg + 1 Vanilla Bean + 1 Banana 75 Bowl of Bean Salad <- 1 Kidney Bean + 1 Black Bean + 1 Bottle of Simple Dressing + 1 Onion 75 Bowl of Garlic Spinach Sautee <- 1 Head of Garlic + 1 Spinach Leaf + 1 Jar of Vegetable Oil 75
 Waknut Sticky Breath <- 1 Bowl of Baker’s Dry Ingredients + 1 Egg + 1 Vanilla Bean + 1 Walnut 75 [Karma Vendor Recipe] *Slice of Garlic Bread <- 1 Slice of Buttered Toast + 1 Head of Garlic + 1 Parsley Leaf 75* (_Meatball 100, Pepper Steak Dinner 125_) Griffon Egg Omelet <- 1 Green Onion + 1 Egg + 1 Cheese Wedge 75 *Meatball <- 2 Slab of Red Meat + 1 Slice of Garlic Bread + 1 Egg + 1 Cheese Wedge 100* (_Meatball Dinner 125, Bowl of Krytan Meatball Dinner 200_) Spinach Salad <- 1 Spinach Leaf + 1 bottle of Simple Dressing + 1 Onion + 1 Cheese Wedge 100 Sage Stuffed Mushroom <- 1 Bowl of Sage Stuffing + 1 Mushroom 100 Bowl of Ascalonian Salad <- 1 Head of Lettuce + 1 Beet + 1 Bottle of Ascalonian Dressing 125 Clam Cake <- 1 Bowl of Poultry Stock + 1 Bag of Flour + 1 Egg + 1 Clam 125 Loaf of Rosemary Bread <- 1 Jug of water + 1 Bag of Flour + 1 Packet of Yeast + 1 Rosemary Sprig 150 Grilled Portobello Mushroom <- 1 Portobello Mushroom + 1 Jar of Vegetable Oil + 1 Pile of Salt and Pepper 150 Loaf of Zucchini Bread <- 1 Zucchini + 1 Egg + 1 Bowl of Baker’s Dry Ingredients + 1 Jar of Vegetable Oil 150 *Bowl of Mashed Yams <- 1 Yam + 1 Glass of Buttermilk + 1 Stick of Butter 150* (_bowl of Spiced Mashed Yams 175_) Yam Fritter <- 1 Yam + 1 Egg + 1 Bag of Flour + 1 Packet of Baking Powder 150 *Bowl of Spiced Mashed Yams <- 1 Bowl of Mashed Yams + 1 Head of Garlic + 1 Ginger Root + 1 PIle of Salt and Pepper 175* (_Sesame Roasted Dinner 200_)
 Stick of Mystery Meat <- 1 Cherry + 1 Almond + 1 Walnut + 1 Blueberry 175 [Karma Vendor Recipe] Bowl of Coleslaw <- 1 Head of Cabbage + 1 Bowl of Sour Cream + 1 Bottle of Simple Dressing + 1 Bag of Sugar 175 Bowl of Sauteed Zucchini with Nutmeg <- 1 Zucchini + 1 Stick of Butter + 1 Pile of Salt and Pepper + 1 Nutmeg Seed 175 Divinity Stuffed Mushroom <- 2 Portobello Mushrooms + 1 Loaf of Bread + 2 Onions + 1 Pile of Divinity Fair Herbs 175 *Bowl of Avocado Salsa <- 1 Bowl of Salsa + 1 Avocado 200* (_Bowl of Mango Salsa 350_) Slice of Spiced Bread <- 1 Pile of Pumpkin Pie Spice + 1 Bag of Flour + 1 Jug of Water + 1 Packet of Yeast 225 Slice of Pumpkin Bread <- 1 Bowl of Pumpkin Pie Filling + 1 Bowl of Baker’s Dry Ingredient 225 Roasted Rutabaga <- 1 Rutabaga + 1 Pile of Salt and Pepper + 1 Jar of Vegetable Oil 225
 Ogre Hummus <- 1 Chickpea + 1 Head of Garlic + 1 Jar of Vegetable Oil *225*_ [Karma Vendor Recipe]_ Bowl of Chickpea Salad <- 1 Chickpea + 1 Green Onion + 1 Bottle of Simple Dressing + 1 Cumin 225 Bowl of Hummus <- 1 Chickpea + 1 Lemon + 1 Head of Garlic + 1 Sesame Seed 250 Chickpea Fritter <- 1 Chickpea + 1 Head of Garlic + 1 Egg + 1 Bag of Flour 250 Bowl of Cabbage and Chickpea Salad <- 1 Chickpea + 1 Head of Cabbage + 1 Tomato + 1 Bottle of Simple Dressing 250 *Bowl of Cauliflower Sautee <- 1 Head of Cauliflower + 1 Stick of Butter + 1 Pile of Salt and Pepper 250* (_Plate of Coriander Crusted Meat Dinner 275_) Eztlitl Stuffed Mushroom <- 1 Bowl of Eztlitl Stuffing + 2 Portobello Mushrooms + 1 Cheese Wedge 275 *Loaf of Tarragon Bread <- 1 Jug of Water + 1 Bag of Flour + 1 Packet of Yeast + 1 Tarragon Leaves 300* (_Tarragon Stuffed Poultry 350_) Eggplant Fritter <- 1 Eggplant + 1 Bag of Flour + 1 Egg + 1 Black Peppercorn 300 Roasted Parsnip <- 1 Parsnip + 1 Jar of Vegetable Oil + 1 Pile of Salt and Pepper 300 Loaf of Raspberry Peach Bread <- 1 Raspberry Peach Compote + 1 Bowl of Baker’s Dry Ingredients + 1 Egg + 1 Vanilla Bean 325 Roasted Artichoke <- 1 Artichoke + 1 Head of Garlic + 1 Lemon + 1 Stick of Butter 325 Spicy Stuffed Mushroom <- 1 Bowl of Eztlitl Stuffing + 1 Cayenne Pepper + 1 Portobello Mushroom 325 Bowl of Mango Salsa <- 1 Bowl of Avocado Salsa + 1 Mango 350 *Bowl of Eggplant Sautee <- 1 Eggplant + 1 Jar of Vegetable Oil + 1 Onion + 1 Head of Garlic 350* (_Plate of Steak and Asparagus Dinner 350_) Bowl of Asparagus and Sage Salad <- 1 Asparagus Spear + 1 Sage Leaf + 1 Bottle of Simple Dressing + 1 Lemon 375 Loaf of Omnomberry Bread <- 1 Omnomberry + 1 Bowl of Baker’s Dry Ingredients + 1 Egg + 1 Vanilla Bean 400 Bowl of Seaweed Salad <- 1 Seaweed + 1 Bowl of Stirfry Base + 1 Jar of Vinegar 400 Ghost Pepper Popper <- 1 Ghost Pepper + 1 Cheese Wedge 400 *Loaf of Saffron Bread <- 1 Jug of Water + 1 Bag of Flour + 1 Packet of Yeast + 1 Saffron Thread 400* (_Fancy Truffle Burger 400_) * Bowl of Roasted Lotus Root <- 1 Lotus Root + 1 Head of Garlic + 1 Jar of Vegetable Oil + 1 Bottle of Soy Sauce 400* (_Plate of Truffle Steak Dinner 400_) *Cup of Lotus Fries <- 1 Lotus Root + 1 Pile of Salt and Pepper + 1 Jar of Vegetable Oil 400* (_Fancy Truffle Burger 400, Plate of Orrian Steak Frittes 400_) *Bowl of Truffle Sautee <- 1 Black Truffle + 1 Snow Truffle + 1 Stick of Butter + 1 Pile of Salt and Pepper 400* (_Fancy Truffle Burger 400_) Bowl of Fire Salsa <- 1 Bowl of Salsa + 1 Ghost Pepper + 1 Cayenne Pepper + 1 Lime 400


*Soups*

*Bowl of Red Meat Stock <- 1 Jug of Water + 2 Slab of Red Meat + 2 Onions + 2 Carrots* (_Bowl of cold Wurm Stew 25, bowl of Dolyak Stew 40, bowl of simple Meat Stew 50, Bowl of Onion soup 75, Bowl of Outrider Stew 85, bowl of Herbed Meat Stock 125, Bowl of Hearty Red Meat Stew 125_) *Bowl of Poultry Stock <- 1 Jug of Water + 1 Slab of Poultry Meat + 2 Onions + 2 Carrots* (_Bowl of Watery Mushroom Soup 0, Bowl of simple Poultry Soup 25, bowl of Front Line Stew 50, Poultry Picatta 50, Bowl of Herbed Poultry Stock 125, bowl of Savory Spinach and Poultry Soup 125, Clam Cake 125, Sage Stuffed Poultry 125_) *Bowl of Vegetable Stock <- 1 Jug of Water + 1 Celery Stalk + 2 Onions +2 Carrots 25* (_Bowl of Basic Vegetable Soup 25, Bowl of simple Vegetable Soup 50, Bowl of Herbed Vegetable Stock 125, bowl of Beet and Bean Stew 125_) *Bowl of Simple Poultry Soup <- 1 Bowl of Poultry Stock + 1 Carrot + 1 Slab of Poultry Meat 25* (_Bowl of Poultry Noodle Soup 50_) Bowl of Poultry Noodle Soup <- 1 Bowl of Simple Poultry Soup + 1 Pasta Noodles 50 Bowl of Green Bean Stew <- 1 Slab of Red Meat + 1 Onion + 1 Green Bean + 1 Bowl of Red Meat Stock 50 Bowl of simple Meat Chili <- 1 Slab of Red Meat + 1 Tomato + 1 Chili Pepper 50 Bowl of simple Meat Stew <- 1 Bowl of Red Meat Stock + 1 Slab of Red Meat + 1 Potato + 1 Cumin 50
 Wurm Stew <- 1 Bowl of Red Meat Stock + 1 Bowl of Staple Soup Vegetables + 1 Slab of Red Meat + 1 Jar of Vinegar 50 [Karma Vendor Recipe]
 Dolyak Stew <- 1 Bowl of Red Meat Stock + 2 Slab o f Red Meat + 1 Head of Garlic + 2 Parsley Leaves 50 [Karma Vendor Recipe] Bowl of Simple Poultry Soup <- 1 Bowl of Poultry Stock + 1 Bowl of Staple Soup Vegetables + 1 Slab of Poultry Meat + 1 Thyme Leaf 50 Bowl of Simple Vegetable Soup <- 1 Bowl of Vegetable Stock + 1 Bowl of Staple Soup Vegetables + 1 Tomato + 1 Green Bean 50 Bowl of simple Bean Chili <- 1 Chili Pepper + 1 Jar of Tomato Sauce + 1 Kidney Bean + 1 Black Bean 75
 Outrider Stew <- 1 Bowl of Red Meat Stock + 3 Kidney Bean + 1 Slab of Red Meat + 1 Pile of Simple Stew Herbs 75 [Karma Vendor Recipe]
 Front Line Stew <- 1 Potato + 3 Bay Leaves + 1 Bowl of Poultry Stock + 1 Pile of Simple Stew Herbs 75 [Karma Vendor Recipe] Bowl of Onion Soup <- 1 Onion + 1 Bowl of Red Meat Stock + 1 Bowl of Roux + 1 Bay Leaf 75 *Bowl of Tomato Soup <- 1 Tomato + 1 Bowl of Tangy Sautee Mix + 1 Bowl of Cream Soup Base + 1 Bag of Sugar 100* (_Bowl of Tomato Zucchini Soup 200, Bowl of Chickpea Soup 225_) *Bowl of Meat and Bean Chili <- 1 Pile of Simple Chili Seasoning + 1 Slab of Red Meat + 1 Kidney Bean + 1 Jar of Tomato Sauce 100* (_Bowl of Chili and Avocado 200_) Bowl of Hearty Red Meat Stew <- 1 Slab of Red Meat + 1 Pile of Simple Stew Herbs + 1 Bowl of Red Meat Stock + 1 Bowl of Staple Soup Vegetables 125 Bowl of Fancy Bean Chili <- 1 Pile of Simple Chili Seasoning + 1 Kidney Bean + 1 Black Bean + 1 Jar of Tomato Sauce 125 Bowl of Savory Spinach and Poultry Soup <- 1 bowl of Poultry Stock + 1 Slab of Poultry Meat + 1 Spinach Leaf + 1 Sage Leaf 125 *Bowl of Herbed Vegetable Stock <- I Bowl of Vegetable Stock + 1 Pile of Simple Stew Herbs + 1 Rosemary Sprig + 1 Sage Leaf 125* (_bowl of Kale Soup 150, Bowl of Curry Pumpkin Soup 400, Bowl of Curry Butternut Squash soup 400_) *Bowl of Herbed Meat Stock <- I Bowl of Red Meat Stock + 1 Pile of Simple Stew Herbs + 1 Rosemary Sprig + 1 Sage Leaf 125* (_bowl of Degun Shun Stew 175, Bowl of Meat and Cabbage Stew 200, Bowl of Meat and Winter Vegetable Stew 375, Bowl of Orrian Truffle and Meat Stew 400_) *Bowl of Herbed Poultry Stock <- I Bowl of Poultry Stock + 1 Pile of Simple Stew Herbs + 1 Rosemary Sprig + 1 Sage Leaf 125* (_Bowl of Kale and Poultry Soup 200, Bowl of Head Poultry Soup 250, Bowl of Poultry and Winter Vegetable Soup 375, Plate of Roasted Meat with Braised Leeks 375, Bowl of Saffron-scented Poultry Soup 400, Bowl of Lemongrass Poultry Soup 400_) Bowl of Beet and Bean Stew <- 1 Kidney Bean + 1 Beet + 1 Bowl of Vegetable Stock + 1 Onion 125 *Bowl of Clam Chowder <- 1 Bowl of Cream Soup Base + 1 Clam + 1 Potato + 1 Onion 125* (_Bowl Dilled Clam Chowder 200_) Bowl of Kale Soup <- 1 Bowl of Herbed Vegetable Stock + 1 Kale Leaf + 1 Onion + 1 Potato 150 *Bowl of Zucchini Chili <- 1 Pile of Simple Chili Seasoning + 1 Jar of Tomato Sauce + 1 Zucchini + 1 Onion 175* (_Bowl of Spicy Veggie Chili 350_) *Bowl of Creamy Portobello Soup <- 1 Bowl of Cream Soup Base + 1 Onion + 1 Portobello Mushroom 175* (_Bowl of Fancy Creamy Mushroom Soup_) Bowl of Chickpea and Poultry Soup <- 1 Bowl of Kale and Poultry Soup + 1 Chickpea + 1 Tomato + 1 Pasta Noodles 275 Bowl of Yam Soup <- 1 Bowl of Cream Soup Base + 1 Yam + 1 Onion + 1 Thyme Leaf 175 Bowl of Dilled Clam Chowder <- 1 Dill Sprig + 1 Bowl of Clam Chowder 200 Bowl of Tomato Zucchini Soup <- 1 Bowl of Tomato Soup + 1 Zucchini + 1 Dill Sprig + 1 Chili Pepper 200 Bowl of Meat and Cabbage Stew <- 1 Slab of Red Meat + 1 Bowl of Herbed Meat Stock + 1 Head of Cabbage 200 Bowl of Fancy Creamy Mushroom Soup <- 1 Bowl of Creamy Portobello Mushroom soup + 1 Thyme Leaf + 1 Dill Sprig 200 Bowl of Chili and Avocado <- 1 Bowl of Meat and Bean Chilli + 1 Avocado 200 *Bowl of Kale and Poultry Soup <- 1 Bowl of Herbed Poultry Stock + 1 Slab of Poultry Meat + 1 Kale Leaf + 1 Bowl of Staple Soup Vegetables 200* (_Bowl of Chickpea and Poultry Soup 275_)
 Degun Shun Stew <- 1 Slab of Red Meat + 1 Bowl of Herbed meat stock + 1 head of cabbage 200 [Karma Vendor Recipe] Bowl of Chickpea Soup <- 1 Chickpea + 1 Bowl of Tomato Soup + 1 Pile of Ascalonian herbs + 1 Bell Pepper 225 Bowl of Spiced Meat Chili <- 1 Bowl of Simple Chili Base + 1 Coriander Seed + 1 Cumin + 1 Slab of Red Meat 250 Bowl of Spiced Veggie Chili <- 1 Bowl of Zucchini Chili + 1 Coriander Seed + 1 Cumin + 1 Head of Cauliflower 250 Bowl of Hearty Poultry Soup <- 1 Bowl of Herbed Poultry Stock + 1 Slab of Poultry Meat + 1 Rutabaga + 1 Bowl of Staple Soup Vegetables 250 Bowl of Cauliflower Soup <- 1 Bowl of Cream Soup Base + 1 Head of Cauliflower + 1 Cheese Wedge 275 Bowl of Pumpkin Bisque <- 1 Bowl of Cream Soup Base + 1 Sugar Pumpkin + 1 Pile of Pumpkin Pie Spice + 1 Black Peppercorn 275 Bowl of Spiced Meat and Cabbage Stew <- 1 Bowl of Meat and Cabbage Stew + 1 Coriander Seed + 1 Clove + 1 Bowl of Stapple Soup Vegetables 275 Bowl of Poultry and Leek Soup <- 1 Bowl of Cream Soup Base + 1 Slab of Poultry Meat + 1 Leek 325 Bowl of Potato and Leek Soup <- 1 Bowl of Cream Soup Base + 1 Potato + 1 Leek 325 *Bowl of Spicy Meat Chili <- 1 Bowl of Simple Chili Base + 1 Cayenne Pepper + 1 Slab of Red Meat 350* (_bowl of Fire Meat Chili 400_) *Bowl of Spicy Veggie Chili <- 1 Bowl of Zucchini Chili + 1 Cayenne Pepper + 1 Head of Cauliflower 350* (_Bowl of Fire Veggie Chili 400_) Bowl of Poultry and Winter Vegetable Soup <- 1 Bowl of Herbed Poultry Stock + 1 Bowl of Winter Vegetable Mix + 1 Slab of Poultry Meat + 1 Bowl of Staple Soup Vegetables 375 Bowl of Meat and Winter Vegetable Stew <- 1 Bowl of Herbed Meat Stock + 1 Bowl of Vegetable Mix + 1 Slab of Red Meat + 1 Bowl of Staple Soup Vegetables 375 Bowl of Fancy Potato and Leek Soup <- 1 Bowl of Cream Soup Base + 1 Potato + 1 Leek + 1 Saffron Thread 400 Bowl of Fire Veggie Chili <- 1 Bowl of Spicy Veggie Chili + 1 Ghost Pepper 400 Bowl of Saffron-scented Poultry Soup <- 1 Bowl of Herbed Poultry Stock + 1 Slab of Poultry Meat + 1 Saffron Thread 400 Bowl of Lemongrass Poultry Soup <- 1 Bowl of Herbed Poultry Stock + 1 Coconut + 1 Lemongrass + 1 Slab of Poultry Meat 400 Bowl of Curry Butternut Squash Soup <- 1 Coconut + 1 Butternut Squash + 1 Jar of Red Curry Paste + 1 Bowl of Herbed Vegetable stock 400 Bowl of Curry Pumpkin Soup <- 1 Coconut + 1 Sugar Pumpkin + 1 Jar of Red Curry Paste + 1 Bowl of Herbed Vegetable stock 400 Bowl of Orrian Truffle and Meat Stew <- 1 Bowl of Herbed Meat Stock + 1 Black Truffle + 1 Slab of Red Meat + 1 Bowl of Staple Soup Vegetables 400 Bowl of Fire Meat Chili <- 1 Bowl of Spicy Meat Chili + 1 Ghost Pepper 400 Bowl of Orrian Truffle Soup <- 1 Bowl of Cream Soup Base + 1 Shallot + 1 Orrian Truffle

----------


## KuRIoS

couldnt get many of them to work.. like
Pasta Noodles <- 1 Jug of Water + 1 Bag of Flour + 1 Egg 25

----------


## zelghadis

@KuRIoS - it's because some ot these recipes are Discovery Based, yet some are gained by lvling into next tier. Possibly you already have your Pasta Noodles Recipe on your recipes page, and that's why you can't get them to work. Already discovered recipes will not show possible results when put into Cooking table - these can be done only from recipes list.
And for me there's no way to tell which recipes are Discovered and which are auto-obtained, as I don't remember every single dish, and after you have recipe in your list there's no indication if it was discovered, learned from karma vendor item or auto-obtained.

----------


## G0tMilk

Thanks, but this hurt my brain when trying to read it.

Someone posted this on the GW2Guru forums - http://files1.guildlaunch.net/guild/...kingspread.xls

One of the better laid out spreadsheets I've come across just thought I'd share.

----------

